
Researchers discover superconductor with unexpected lattice configuration - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-superconductor-unexpected-lattice-configuration.html
======
bookofjoe
>Long‐Range Ordered Amorphous Atomic Chains as Building Blocks of a
Superconducting Quasi‐One‐Dimensional Crystal

[https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1002/adma.2020023...](https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1002/adma.202002352)

